# Add Yoghurt to the water mixture?



## IRXMJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone try this?

Why make this bacteria if I don't have to?

Does this work?  A little yoghurt diluted in water and watered into the soil?

Would it be helpful?  hurtful?


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2009)

what your cultivating is lacto bacillus. it is quite beneficial to plants.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 31, 2009)

Check this out

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33707


----------



## IRXMJ (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, I saw this, but I prefer not to make it myself if I can use store-bought yoghurt that is diluted.

Anyone know if this is ok and beneficial?


----------



## Tater (Dec 31, 2009)

Problem is you are adding the milk fat and protein and not just the lacto bacisilus, be prepared for it to get smelly and start inviting nasties into your soil.  Your pets will love it though lol.

All in all, diluting yogurt and adding it is a bad idea.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Tater (Jan 1, 2010)

On second thought, if you bought traditional yogurt cheese it usually come packaged in its own "juice".  It should look like a yellowish liquid, pour that out and use it as it is the same lactobacillus that turned the yogurt into cheese .  

But I mean why not culture your own, it takes almost 0 work, its next to impossible to screw up, and it doesn't stink or anything.


----------



## IRXMJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Tater.

I don't make my own because it seems too complicated.  Yoghurt is pretty cheap and I always rinse out bottles of milk, yoghurt, etc., so this bit I think would be helpful.

It's not too smelly.  I tried some last night, and the plants seem ok.  

Yoghurt tastes really good mixed with chocolate milk with milk that is ice-cold from being in the freezer.  It is almost like those frozen yoghurts you buy in shops.  Nice yoghurt-y taste.

I hope my plants like it too!


----------



## umbra (Jan 1, 2010)

you can just buy food grade lactobacillus in the grocery store for about $3 or $4.


----------



## IRXMJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Why would milk and protein be bad for plants?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 1, 2010)

They are not in a form that the plants can use. Once they have decomposed they will provided nutes. But until then they will just attract bugs


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

IRXMJ.ORG said:
			
		

> I don't make my own because it seems too complicated. QUOTE]
> 
> Making bacteria is too complicated, but you are going to grow medical grade MJ?
> 
> ...


----------



## IRXMJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, Ozzy, that's what I figured.  So diluted solution in water added to soil will just break down in a few days and/or might stimulate some "good stuff" down under.

Droopy Dog & Don Jones - it seems to me at these forums the most active and vocal members like to flame and attack others.

Yes, making bacteria seems complicated to me since I can't see microscopically what is going on to know if I am doing it correctly.

Yes, growing medical marijuana is much easier.  Been doing it for 13 years privately.  Since I am licensed I also grow and donate whatever "extra" I have to the Health Ministry program of sick patients in Jerusalem, Tel Aviv, and elsewhere (they worry about delivery).  So anything over 200g harvest personal use limit I donate to others.  

Does asking a question about if a UV STOP bulb would be worthless to use and need be returned indicated to you, Maestro, that I am a "newbie" worthy of your abuse for asking a question?

Does asking a question about if anyone has tried adding diluted yoghurt in water to soil, does asking this question to other experienced organic growers indicate to you that I am a "newbie"??

Or is it because I have few posts here indicate to you that because I do not post here for every day for years with lots of pictures, does this indicate to you that I am a "newbie" grower and worthy of your abuse for asking a question?

As I am certain you can understand, growing marijuana in most of the world is illegal, so to meet up with others in the global community of growers who share information about growing techniques, does asking a question or two or more indicate to you that I am a "newbie" worthy of your flame abuse for asking a question before I make drastic moves, changes, or additions to my plants that may harm them?

It seems correct to me that it is wise to take counsel with others before making your move.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 2, 2010)

There is an ignore button you can use. Just click on the offensive persons profile and add them to your ignore list. They can rant all their condescending insults to their hearts content and you don't even have to acknowledge that they exist. Save your energy for those who are actually willing to help.


----------



## IRXMJ (Jan 2, 2010)

I checked and don't see an ignore option anywhere.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2010)

IRX you just click on the name in the post and a subscreen will come up with "user profile" go to the user profile page on it you will see where you can add them to your Buddy or Ingore list.

IMO I would not add diluted milk products to my soil.


----------

